# Apex Tactical Parts for S&W SD40VE



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

In the past two weeks, I've put both the Apex Tactical SD/Sigma Spring Kit and the SD trigger kit in my SD40VE. Gotta tell you it's like a whole new pistol! Trigger pull is consistent and smooth now, a lot lighter than the stock bi-fold SD trigger. And the trigger action is sweet, probably what everyone thinks a Glock trigger should be, but that's why I twice tried G17's and moved them off to new homes. I'm starting to like this pistol a whole lot more (for a striker, that is)!

Gotta give them credit for these easy-to-install upgrade parts.

Anyone else have experience with Apex parts in their SD or Sigma?


----------

